# 7.80 / 8 GB RAM Being Used



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

I have Opera, iTunes and Task Manager opened and I got 7.80 GB of RAM in use out of 8 GB of RAM. 

It literally took me about 20 minutes 40 minutes just to make this thread. My computer is EXTREMELY slow right now, I tried to clean my disk and delete/uninstall unused programs. I tried to scan my computer for viruses with Norton and tried to defragment my disk, however it's EXTREMELY slow and takes forever to even begin. So those are two things I can't really do to try and fix this.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TSF, Eject.

To try to see what's using the memory, click the "Show processes from all users" button, lower left in Task Manager.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, so we can get a better idea go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt, copy paste:-

echo > 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
(press enter) please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

*vcagent.exe process*

I got a performance alert from Norton while I was doing the cmd thing, I have the alert in the picture below. It also took a really long time to load the hotfix thing on the cmd. It was on "Loading hotfixes..." or something like that for a really long time.











```
ECHO is on.

Image Name                     PID Session Name        Session#    Mem Usage Status          User Name                                              CPU Time Window Title                                                            
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process              0 Services                   0         24 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     9:08:01 N/A                                                                     
System                           4 Services                   0        792 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:53:14 N/A                                                                     
smss.exe                       464 Services                   0         88 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      648 Services                   0      1,372 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
wininit.exe                    720 Services                   0        244 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                      732 Console                    1     13,028 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
services.exe                   780 Services                   0      3,468 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
lsass.exe                      788 Services                   0      4,128 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:06 N/A                                                                     
lsm.exe                        796 Services                   0      1,444 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
winlogon.exe                   856 Console                    1        308 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    940 Services                   0      2,968 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
nvvsvc.exe                    1000 Services                   0        212 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    144 Services                   0      4,160 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:10 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    544 Services                   0      7,236 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1028 Services                   0    204,772 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:03 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1056 Services                   0      5,412 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1088 Services                   0     14,300 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:27 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1300 Services                   0      6,676 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
wlanext.exe                   1428 Services                   0        224 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   1504 Services                   0        152 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvXDSync.exe                  1548 Console                    1        292 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 UxdService                                                              
nvvsvc.exe                    1560 Console                    1        448 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 NvSvc                                                                   
spoolsv.exe                   1812 Services                   0      1,312 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1840 Services                   0      4,740 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
AppleMobileDeviceService.     1944 Services                   0        924 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
mDNSResponder.exe             1996 Services                   0        216 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
btwdins.exe                   2032 Services                   0        272 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
E_S40RPB.EXE                  1632 Services                   0        144 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1804 Services                   0      2,996 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
cmw_srv.exe                   1716 Services                   0      2,752 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
hsswd.exe                     1468 Services                   0        756 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
jhi_service.exe               1052 Services                   0        196 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
mbamscheduler.exe             2076 Services                   0        280 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
mbamservice.exe               2096 Services                   0     32,076 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:41 N/A                                                                     
raysat_3dsmax2013_64serve     2132 Services                   0        196 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ccSvcHst.exe                  2156 Services                   0     17,548 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:13 N/A                                                                     
capiws.exe                    2192 Services                   0      2,228 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe     2260 Services                   0        204 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
PnkBstrA.exe                  2368 Services                   0        368 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SeaPort.EXE                   2392 Services                   0        268 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
sftvsa.exe                    2748 Services                   0        216 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
nvSCPAPISvr.exe               2912 Services                   0      1,276 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer_Service.exe        2968 Services                   0        412 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VESMgr.exe                    3132 Services                   0        236 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VCFw.exe                      3456 Services                   0      1,788 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
VcmIAlzMgr.exe                3580 Services                   0      1,036 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
VESMgrSub.exe                 3624 Services                   0      2,120 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VcmINSMgr.exe                 3716 Services                   0        748 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
VESMgrSub.exe                 3908 Console                    1      1,052 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 VESRemoteKeyWnd                                                         
ToolbarUpdater.exe            3940 Services                   0        264 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WLIDSVC.EXE                   3084 Services                   0      2,016 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
sftlist.exe                   3816 Services                   0        864 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dllhost.exe                   3868 Services                   0      1,556 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WLIDSVCM.EXE                  3160 Services                   0        172 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
CVHSVC.EXE                    3240 Services                   0        320 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SearchIndexer.exe             4300 Services                   0     12,588 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:11 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  4668 Services                   0      1,076 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dllhost.exe                   4920 Services                   0        564 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   4768 Services                   0        208 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
SpfService64.exe              4828 Services                   0      2,316 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
GoogleUpdate.exe              4444 Services                   0        304 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe          4572 Services                   0      4,992 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LMS.exe                       5788 Services                   0      1,200 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
VCPerfService.exe             6084 Services                   0      4,324 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
SOHDs.exe                     1956 Services                   0      1,000 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
SOHCImp.exe                   5808 Services                   0      2,772 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
uCamMonitor.exe               4524 Services                   0        200 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SPMService.exe                5816 Services                   0        304 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VIPAppService.exe             2108 Services                   0        280 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VSNService.exe                1152 Services                   0      1,928 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
wmpnetwk.exe                  6136 Services                   0      5,604 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
UNS.exe                       1856 Services                   0        260 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VUAgent.exe                   2592 Services                   0      2,584 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
taskhost.exe                  4508 Console                    1      3,448 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 MCI command handling window                                             
taskeng.exe                   1140 Console                    1      2,056 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 TaskEng - Task Scheduler Engine Process                                 
listener.exe                  3408 Console                    1      1,044 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dwm.exe                       3168 Console                    1      3,188 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 DWM Notification Window                                                 
explorer.exe                  5312 Console                    1     30,188 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
mbamgui.exe                   2900 Console                    1      1,108 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 Malwarebytes Anti-Malware                                               
ccSvcHst.exe                  7004 Console                    1     10,240 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VSNClient.exe                 6508 Console                    1        308 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskeng.exe                   6912 Console                    1      1,360 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 TaskEng - Task Scheduler Engine Process                                 
dllhost.exe                   7032 Services                   0        456 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
RAVBg64.exe                   6244 Console                    1        300 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 Realtek HD Audio Background Process for Vista                           
SynTPEnh.exe                  6160 Console                    1      1,856 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:10 N/A                                                                     
ElbServer.exe                 6308 Console                    1      1,224 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
VRLPHelper.exe                6260 Console                    1        416 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 SOHContentManager                                                       
sidebar.exe                   1448 Console                    1     13,952 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:06 N/A                                                                     
IAStorIcon.exe                6140 Console                    1      6,480 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
pcee4.exe                     6536 Console                    1      6,352 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ISBMgr.exe                    7120 Console                    1        300 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 ISBMainWnd                                                              
PMBVolumeWatcher.exe          7148 Console                    1        540 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SynTPHelper.exe               6616 Console                    1        148 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
BTTray.exe                    1540 Console                    1        696 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 BTTrayMainWindow                                                        
SPMgr.exe                     6348 Console                    1        240 K Not Responding  Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 VAIO_Power_Management                                                   
HSSCP.exe                     7776 Console                    1      8,992 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   7964 Services                   0      1,064 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
rundll32.exe                  7648 Console                    1        224 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
KeyboardShortcuts.exe         7432 Console                    1        168 K Not Responding  Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:12 CiceroUIWndFrame                                                        
opera.exe                     7540 Console                    1    125,604 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:34 7.80 / 8 GB RAM Being Used - Tech Support Forum - Opera                 
VpmIfPav.exe                  7760 Console                    1        296 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 CVpmIfPavModule                                                         
VCSystemTray.exe              2212 Console                    1        432 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
VCService.exe                 6820 Services                   0      1,600 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
VCAgent.exe                   5624 Services                   0  6,789,400 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:03:08 N/A                                                                     
vds.exe                       6740 Services                   0        312 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
samp.exe                      4440 Console                    1      1,936 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:01 SA-MP 0.3                                                               
VCAdmin.exe                   6596 Console                    1     14,176 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 Hidden Window                                                           
fraps.exe                     7684 Console                    1      1,212 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:01:22 FRAPS movies                                                            
fraps64.dat                   7356 Console                    1        268 K Unknown         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
TrustedInstaller.exe          6656 Services                   0      3,400 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
notepad.exe                   2244 Console                    1      4,160 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 Untitled - Notepad                                                      
audiodg.exe                   6700 Services                   0     18,588 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
cmd.exe                       2088 Console                    1      3,260 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 tasklist  /v                                                            
conhost.exe                   5852 Console                    1      5,296 K Running         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd                                                           
VCSystemTray.exe              7748 Console                    1        220 K Unknown         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskeng.exe                   5580 Services                   0      5,848 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
FlashPlayerUpdateService.     6576 Services                   0        384 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tasklist.exe                  7336 Console                    1      7,372 K Unknown         Mario-VAIO\Mario                                        0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  4948 Services                   0      7,228 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
These Windows services are started:

   Apple Mobile Device
   Application Information
   Application Virtualization Client
   Application Virtualization Service Agent
   Base Filtering Engine
   Bluetooth Service
   Bonjour Service
   CamMonitor
   Client Virtualization Handler
   CNG Key Isolation
   COM+ Event System
   Computer Browser
   Cryptographic Services
   DCOM Server Process Launcher
   Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
   DHCP Client
   Diagnostic Policy Service
   Diagnostic Service Host
   Distributed Link Tracking Client
   DNS Client
   EPSON V3 Service4(01)
   Extensible Authentication Protocol
   Function Discovery Provider Host
   Function Discovery Resource Publication
   Group Policy Client
   HomeGroup Listener
   HomeGroup Provider
   Hotspot Shield Monitoring Service
   Hotspot Shield Service
   Human Interface Device Access
   IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
   Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service
   Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
   Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service
   Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
   IP Helper
   IPsec Policy Agent
   MBAMScheduler
   MBAMService
   mental ray 3.10 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2013 64-bit
   Multimedia Class Scheduler
   Network Connections
   Network List Service
   Network Location Awareness
   Network Store Interface Service
   Norton 360
   NVIDIA Driver Helper Service
   NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
   OpenVPN Access Client
   Peer Name Resolution Protocol
   Peer Networking Grouping
   Peer Networking Identity Manager
   Plug and Play
   PMBDeviceInfoProvider
   PnkBstrA
   Power
   Print Spooler
   Remote Desktop Services
   Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
   RPC Endpoint Mapper
   SeaPort
   Security Accounts Manager
   Security Center
   Server
   Shell Hardware Detection
   SSDP Discovery
   Superfetch
   System Event Notification Service
   Task Scheduler
   TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
   TeamViewer 8
   Themes
   UPnP Device Host
   User Profile Service
   VAIO Care Performance Service
   VAIO Content Folder Watcher
   VAIO Content Importer
   VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager
   VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager
   VAIO Device Searcher
   VAIO Entertainment Common Service
   VAIO Event Service
   VAIO Power Management
   VCService
   VIPAppService
   Virtual Disk
   VSNService
   vToolbarUpdater14.2.0
   VUAgent
   Windows Audio
   Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
   Windows Event Log
   Windows Firewall
   Windows Font Cache Service
   Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
   Windows Management Instrumentation
   Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
   Windows Modules Installer
   Windows Search
   Windows Time
   Windows Update
   WLAN AutoConfig
   Workstation

The command completed successfully.


Host Name:                 MARIO-VAIO
OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
OS Version:                6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner:          Mario
Registered Organization:   
Product ID:                00359-OEM-8992687-00016
Original Install Date:     5/22/2012, 4:13:46 PM
System Boot Time:          10/28/2013, 2:33:18 PM
System Manufacturer:       Sony Corporation
System Model:              VPCF2390X
System Type:               x64-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2201 Mhz
BIOS Version:              American Megatrends Inc. R2150V3, 7/22/2011
Windows Directory:         C:\Windows
System Directory:          C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone:                 (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory:     8,173 MB
Available Physical Memory: 361 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size:  16,345 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 6,283 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use:    10,062 MB
Page File Location(s):     C:\pagefile.sys
Domain:                    WORKGROUP
Logon Server:              \\MARIO-VAIO
Hotfix(s):                 220 Hotfix(s) Installed.
                           [01]: KB2764913
                           [02]: KB2764916
                           [03]: KB2718695
                           [04]: KB2670838
                           [05]: KB971033
                           [06]: KB2425227
                           [07]: KB2475792
                           [08]: KB2476490
                           [09]: KB2479943
                           [10]: KB2484033
                           [11]: KB2488113
                           [12]: KB2491683
                           [13]: KB2492386
                           [14]: KB2497640
                           [15]: KB2503658
                           [16]: KB2503665
                           [17]: KB2503978
                           [18]: KB2505438
                           [19]: KB2506014
                           [20]: KB2506212
                           [21]: KB2506223
                           [22]: KB2506928
                           [23]: KB2507618
                           [24]: KB2508272
                           [25]: KB2508429
                           [26]: KB2509553
                           [27]: KB2510531
                           [28]: KB2511250
                           [29]: KB2511455
                           [30]: KB2515325
                           [31]: KB2522422
                           [32]: KB2524375
                           [33]: KB2529073
                           [34]: KB2532531
                           [35]: KB2533552
                           [36]: KB2534111
                           [37]: KB2534366
                           [38]: KB2536275
                           [39]: KB2536276
                           [40]: KB2540175
                           [41]: KB2541014
                           [42]: KB2544893
                           [43]: KB2545698
                           [44]: KB2547666
                           [45]: KB2552343
                           [46]: KB2555917
                           [47]: KB2556532
                           [48]: KB2560656
                           [49]: KB2562937
                           [50]: KB2563227
                           [51]: KB2563894
                           [52]: KB2564958
                           [53]: KB2567680
                           [54]: KB2570791
                           [55]: KB2570947
                           [56]: KB2579686
                           [57]: KB2584146
                           [58]: KB2585542
                           [59]: KB2588516
                           [60]: KB2603229
                           [61]: KB2604115
                           [62]: KB2607576
                           [63]: KB2616676
                           [64]: KB2617657
                           [65]: KB2618451
                           [66]: KB2619339
                           [67]: KB2620704
                           [68]: KB2620712
                           [69]: KB2621440
                           [70]: KB2631813
                           [71]: KB2633952
                           [72]: KB2640148
                           [73]: KB2641690
                           [74]: KB2644615
                           [75]: KB2645640
                           [76]: KB2647753
                           [77]: KB2653956
                           [78]: KB2654428
                           [79]: KB2655992
                           [80]: KB2656356
                           [81]: KB2656373
                           [82]: KB2656411
                           [83]: KB2658846
                           [84]: KB2659262
                           [85]: KB2660075
                           [86]: KB2660649
                           [87]: KB2661254
                           [88]: KB2667402
                           [89]: KB2676562
                           [90]: KB2677070
                           [91]: KB2679255
                           [92]: KB2685811
                           [93]: KB2685813
                           [94]: KB2685939
                           [95]: KB2686831
                           [96]: KB2688338
                           [97]: KB2690533
                           [98]: KB2691442
                           [99]: KB2695962
                           [100]: KB2698365
                           [101]: KB2699779
                           [102]: KB2705219
                           [103]: KB2709162
                           [104]: KB2709630
                           [105]: KB2709715
                           [106]: KB2712808
                           [107]: KB2718523
                           [108]: KB2718704
                           [109]: KB2719857
                           [110]: KB2719985
                           [111]: KB2724197
                           [112]: KB2726535
                           [113]: KB2727528
                           [114]: KB2729094
                           [115]: KB2729452
                           [116]: KB2731771
                           [117]: KB2731847
                           [118]: KB2732059
                           [119]: KB2732487
                           [120]: KB2732500
                           [121]: KB2735855
                           [122]: KB2736233
                           [123]: KB2736422
                           [124]: KB2739159
                           [125]: KB2741355
                           [126]: KB2742599
                           [127]: KB2743555
                           [128]: KB2749655
                           [129]: KB2750841
                           [130]: KB2753842
                           [131]: KB2756822
                           [132]: KB2756921
                           [133]: KB2757638
                           [134]: KB2758857
                           [135]: KB2761217
                           [136]: KB2761226
                           [137]: KB2762895
                           [138]: KB2763523
                           [139]: KB2769369
                           [140]: KB2770660
                           [141]: KB2773072
                           [142]: KB2778344
                           [143]: KB2778930
                           [144]: KB2779030
                           [145]: KB2779562
                           [146]: KB2785220
                           [147]: KB2786081
                           [148]: KB2786400
                           [149]: KB2789645
                           [150]: KB2790113
                           [151]: KB2790655
                           [152]: KB2791765
                           [153]: KB2798162
                           [154]: KB2799494
                           [155]: KB2799926
                           [156]: KB2803821
                           [157]: KB2804579
                           [158]: KB2807986
                           [159]: KB2808679
                           [160]: KB2808735
                           [161]: KB2813170
                           [162]: KB2813347
                           [163]: KB2813430
                           [164]: KB2813956
                           [165]: KB2820197
                           [166]: KB2820331
                           [167]: KB2829361
                           [168]: KB2830290
                           [169]: KB2832414
                           [170]: KB2833946
                           [171]: KB2834140
                           [172]: KB2834886
                           [173]: KB2835361
                           [174]: KB2835364
                           [175]: KB2836502
                           [176]: KB2836942
                           [177]: KB2836943
                           [178]: KB2838727
                           [179]: KB2839894
                           [180]: KB2840149
                           [181]: KB2840631
                           [182]: KB2844286
                           [183]: KB2845187
                           [184]: KB2845690
                           [185]: KB2846071
                           [186]: KB2846960
                           [187]: KB2847311
                           [188]: KB2847927
                           [189]: KB2849470
                           [190]: KB2850851
                           [191]: KB2852386
                           [192]: KB2853952
                           [193]: KB2859537
                           [194]: KB2859903
                           [195]: KB2861191
                           [196]: KB2861698
                           [197]: KB2861855
                           [198]: KB2862330
                           [199]: KB2862335
                           [200]: KB2862772
                           [201]: KB2862966
                           [202]: KB2863058
                           [203]: KB2863240
                           [204]: KB2864058
                           [205]: KB2864202
                           [206]: KB2868038
                           [207]: KB2868116
                           [208]: KB2868623
                           [209]: KB2870699
                           [210]: KB2872339
                           [211]: KB2876284
                           [212]: KB2876315
                           [213]: KB2879017
                           [214]: KB2882822
                           [215]: KB2883150
                           [216]: KB2884256
                           [217]: KB2888049
                           [218]: KB958488
                           [219]: KB976902
                           [220]: KB982018
Network Card(s):           3 NIC(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
                                 Connection Name: Local Area Connection
                                 Status:          Media disconnected
                           [02]: Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
                                 Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     192.168.1.1
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 192.168.1.6
                                 [02]: fe80::b098:97fc:d7f1:4179
                           [03]: TAP-Win32 Adapter OAS
                                 Connection Name: Local Area Connection 3
                                 Status:          Media disconnected
ECHO is on.
```


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

*Norton "Copy to Clipboard"*

Got this from Norton, if it'll help at all: 


```
Filename: vcagent.exe
Full Path: c:\program files\sony\vaio care\vcagent.exe

____________________________

Details
Reliable,* Many Users,* Mature,* Good

Origin
Downloaded from*Unknown

Activity
Actions performed: Suspicious actions performed: None

____________________________


Developers*Sony Corporation
Version*7.0.1.8040
Identified*5/22/2012 at 4:18:00 PM
Last Used*10/28/2013 at 3:54:58 PM
Startup Item*No

____________________________


Reliable
With typical use this program crashes very infrequently.

Many Users
Tens of thousands of users in the Norton Community have used this file.

Mature
This file was released more than 31 days 2 years 1 month ago.

Good
Norton has given this file a good rating.


____________________________



Source File:
vcagent.exe

____________________________

Performance

____________________________

Avg. Resource Usage: Moderate
Avg. CPU Usage: Low
Avg. Memory Usage: Heavy

____________________________

Performance Alert


Process ID
5624


CPU
Normal


Memory
 4,095 MB used. 


Handles Count
Normal


Disk Read Activity
 1,308 MB (total for this process). 


Disk Write Activity 
Normal

____________________________


File Thumbprint - SHA:
6a46f6b8634abd0c5a038a7595e8868a8be24d13caf42df013134fa6b3f70d24
File Thumbprint - MD5:
7ab9f824cf70829560c4bb5898c40955
```


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

*Ended vcagent.exe*

I ended the vcagent.exe task and my computer is a lot faster but is that bad that I ended it? Is there anything that I need to know about not having it open also how do I stop it from turning on when I start my computer?

Also in the task manager I see a lot of things similar to the "vcagent.exe" task, such as
VCAdmin
VUAgent
VAIO Care
VCSystemTray


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the additional programs that proprietory manufacturers add to their machines is generally known as "bloatware", windows does not need it for your system to work, everything you need is already included in windows, so I would do what we do and uninstall it.

You also show Norton 360 running and the windows firewall, two firewalls will conflict with each other. Up to you, my advice would be to get rid of Norton use free MSE from MS and keep the windows firewall.

Press the start key + r and in the run box type msconfig, under startup you can reduce the number of startup items. Go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
wmic startup get Caption, Location, Command /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please copy paste the notepad outcome here, do not put it into a code box.. hard to read. It will list for us your startup items.

Also at cmd as admin (as shown) type:-

```
cleanmgr -tuneup
```
(press enter) select the items to clean and run,(all are safe). 

Do you run a temporary file cleaner? CCleaner is a good option (run weekly) just do not use it's registry cleaner.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

* Continue with the instructions from *jenae* above *

Comments: I'm getting the feeling it is security software related, that vcagent is not being allowed to complete its task (perhaps waiting for the built-in, disabled, firewall to allow it to); here's a rundown of what its normal behaviour should be: VAIO Care by Sony - Should I Remove It?


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

*Startup Files*

Caption=Sidebar
Command=%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun
Location=HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Sidebar
Command=%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun
Location=HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Elbserver
Command=C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Media Gallery\ElbServer.exe /Stay
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2002715275-2909337435-500222886-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=VRLPHelper
Command=C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Media Gallery\VRLPHelper.exe /Stay
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2002715275-2909337435-500222886-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Pando Media Booster
Command=C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2002715275-2909337435-500222886-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=EPSON Stylus C120 Series
Command=C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATICCA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S2184.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
Location=HKU\S-1-5-21-2002715275-2909337435-500222886-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=Bluetooth
Command=C:\PROGRA~1\WIDCOMM\BLUETO~1\BTTray.exe 
Location=Common Startup


Caption=RtHDVCpl
Command=C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=RtHDVBg
Command=C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /FORPCEE4 
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Caption=SynTPEnh
Command=%ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
Location=HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Norton 360 has a firewall I assume it is running as is windows firewall two firewalls will conflict, this is a likely cause of problems, regardless these proprietary programs are usually not needed, windows does a better job without them.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that, is this the whole list, how does it compare to what you see under startup using msconfig?


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

*msconfig, Startup*

The rest of what's in the msconfig startup tab is disabled. 












When I click "_Turn on Windows Firewall_" nothing happens. It still says 
that my firewall is OFF. The _Action Center_ popup just closes out and 
nothing happens further then that.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

I turned Norton's Firewall back on, and noticed that it says the Window's Firewall is off. So right now I only have one firewall on; can it still be the issue?

What would you recommend I use, Norton's Firewall or Window's Firewall?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are in a bit of a mess, I do not recommend Norton be used on a home computer, you will get superior protection from MS security essentials (MSE) which is free and comes from MS, it does not come with the baggage Norton does. I also note, you at one time had Eset nod32 AV installed. It is essential that you only run one firewall and one AV. 

I would uninstall all sony bloatware, also uninstall norton and nod 32, to do this you need to run the developers uninstall util, it is not sufficient to just use programs and features.

For Norton :-

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/au/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

Eset nod:-
ESET Removal Tool - ESET uninstaller Tool (Direct Download)Tech Support All

After this download MSE and use the windows firewall.


----------

